# Lawnmower Recommendations



## Admin (Oct 15, 2013)

Fall is here which in Texas means most everything is going to die so mowers are going on sale. 

My wife want an old fashioned push mower. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2013)

Just don't get a side thrower, I hate mine. The bag is smaller than any other and doesn't attach real well and it gets in the way around plants and trees.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2013)

I just bought a Husquarvna, self propelled, mulching/bagging/side discharge with a Honda engine. Key word here is Honda engine. Starts everytime first pull. We have a couple Honda generators, a Honda pressure washer, I wouldn't have anything but...just my :2cents: Oh yeah, I even have a Honda 4 wheeler...


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2013)

My mower is the same thing. I just hate the side thrower, I would rather a rear bagger but the mower itself is a nice piece.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been using the mulching feature and as long as the grass isn't to tall , works well.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2013)

I did that the whole first year I owned it, it works well.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Oct 15, 2013)

You talking about a _real_ old fashioned push mower? As in a reel type? If so, I would type in "reel mower" on amazon.com and then read the reviews.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have to agree with old dog. Even though I have a yardman and find it completely ok I am very impressed at anything with the Honda engine on it. I bought a pressure washer a few years ago and took it out of the box checked the oil and filled it with gas and it started on the first pull and has for the last couple years. We don&#8217;t bag our grass around here so side discharge is what I like. The safety features on these new mowers drive me crazy though. Everyone I know has a zip tie to hold the safety bar down because it&#8217;s such a pain stopping and starting. The second annoying safety feature is the drag behind toe guard. It&#8217;s so long it catches on everything when you pull it backwards. So everyone takes those off or trims them shorter. The grass deflector chute is so close to the ground nothing can get out so everyone Jimmies them to hold them up with a stick or something. And the worst of the safety features is the toe bar that covers the lower part of the chute to keep toes out. It also collects grass and plugs up. You then see people reaching in there to unclog it as they have their handle tied down. They all have all this stuff on them now and as you take it off or disarm it you take away any liability the company had for the safety of the machine. Just keep your eyes open for mods when you are looking for a used mower. Common sense should be used on what you want on your mower based on who you have running it and how close you are to others and objects when mowing. I never understood collecting the clippings they are good for the soil IMO.


----------



## Admin (Oct 16, 2013)

Drywallinfo said:


> You talking about a _real_ old fashioned push mower? As in a reel type? If so, I would type in "reel mower" on amazon.com and then read the reviews.



I am. No gas, no electricity, just push it and go.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 16, 2013)

Austin -

I am in the same process. - Looking for a very good reel push mower.

I am in a townhouse/quad home situation where we have lawn service for general mowing, fertilizing, shrub trimming that is pretty much amateurish and many people do not even bother to water properly (clay with high run-off). Since I have a good location with 3-30' blue spruce, 40' ash plush shrubs that are real assets, I decided to get a reel mower to do things right after the lawn butchers do their quick job (fast, wide tires high height and pack it down to look good for a day or so. - I will also get some good exercise and pride.

It is hard to find a real good reel mower now. I don't want to go to the extremes that I have seen internationally where greens on a golf course are trimmed by hand with a scissors, but just good enough to make others do something as an improvement.

Dick


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 16, 2013)

I grew up pushing one around and they are a lot of work. Around 1960 to 65 the rotary mowers took off and I had quite a collection of powered reel mowers that went out to the curb, mostly because us kids wanted the horizontal shaft engines for mini bikes. The non-powered versions were good for city lots that had a 10 x 20 front yard. I used to mow yards with them and finally saved up for a rotary mower. The trouble with reel mowers was always keeping the bed knife sharp and adjusted and things like buckhorn wouldn&#8217;t shear off and you had to go back with a hand whip and get them. On the golf course I worked at we had a reel and bed knife grinding machine and those mowers are much higher quality than the ones I see being sold now for home usage. They are a novel blast from the past but I don&#8217;t see one in my future. Post some photos when you get it would love seeing one in use again.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 16, 2013)

I will post something when I get a mower. There is no hurry since they are predicting snow flurries soon even thought we might see an 80F yet this year.

So far, I have seen the usual ones like Fiskars and Husqvarna and the cheap ones. This is just an excuse to get out, get exercise and feel some accomplishment. - I want one that runs like a clock and will be willing to sharpen and adjust everything as long as it does not have cylinders and make noise.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> I am. No gas, no electricity, just push it and go.



How about a goat or two?


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree a goat would be best and when he is done, you can eat him.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 16, 2013)

Chris said:


> I agree a goat would be best and when he is done, you can eat him.



And you get free fertilizer...


----------



## Admin (Oct 17, 2013)

mudmixer said:


> Austin -
> 
> I am in the same process. - Looking for a very good reel push mower.
> 
> ...



I look forward to your review. I have a lawn guy (I broke two mowers with all the rocks in my yard. After repairs it was cheaper to pay him to come out once a month), and there are a couple of sections that need the occasional once over.


----------

